

My teenage son made a video for my entry in The Summit... Oh Dear - panayman
http://thesummit.co/kilimanjaro/nominees-alpha#entry-136

======
natch
Is this the video you are using for your entry?

Hadn't heard of The Summit. Are they actually basing their decisions on the
popularity of the entrants?

------
pskittle
It's engaging and refreshing to watch. I wouldn't be sorry

